# Old and lazy deer hunting



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

After 30 years of climbing trees and getting rained on, snowed on, cold and wet, I've adopted a much more laid back approach to me gun hunting.

The drive to kill a good buck is not what it once was. I still enjoy the hunt and trying to score on mature bucks, but the harvest is no longer the measure of a good day. 

I love sitting in my shooting boxes and just watching the deer all day. If the right deer provides an opportunity, great, if not it's still great to watch nature do it's thing, all while in comfort.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

A couple more boxes


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Typical view from one of my favorite boxes.

No one can steal these stands!


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Pretty cool Lundy, maybe that's what I need to start putting up on my property. Do you clean them out before season starts? Bees/Wasps? Looks comfortable other than that, you could even put in a portable heater huh?


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Reminds me of Texas hunting Lundy. We use those stands everywhere. Comfort and work!

Gene


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

They all have portable heaters and are pretty air tight, especially the newer ones I've built the last couple of years. I have been building one new one per year and my designs had evolved each year into a little bit better each year. I'm using 1/4" Plexiglas hinged and sliding windows on the newer units and they work great. Remnant carpeting, shelves, and a nice padded office swivel chair and all is good for daylight to dark stays in comfort.

Bees and wasps are a minimal problem and are easy to get rid off. 

The deer get very accustomed to the boxes and pay little attention to them. The land I hunt is a working cattle farm and there is always farm equipment sitting around out in the fields. I guess they think it's just another piece of equipment. You can tell when a non resident deer comes through however, he gives the boxes a double take. I've had the resident deer feeding within feet of the boxes with me in them.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll take two, do you deliver?



Seriously though, looks like you just use 5 sheets of plywood and I am guessing a 2X4 frame?

Do you treat the wood or use any kind of waterproof roofing? I may need to build one or two of these.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Ahhh, Lundy...you're living the tough life, huh...! I'll bet a couple even have Jaccuzzi's


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

we just built another one just like your elevated one we have 3 now 

while i still hunt from my climber but it is nice to be able to dive into one when it is snowing or raining


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Are they complete with a porta potty hole in the bottom?

They do look pretty cool. I should have held on to some of the scraps the I had over the years. I could have made a couple of decent ones on my place by now. I wouldn't have to worry much about someone walking off with that stand.

I have had some nasty bitter days when I would have given a pretty penny to be sitting in one of those.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice looking blinds,they look like they would fit in the back of my ranger


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The last couple I built are made to tow around with my Ranger.

They are built on runners like a sled, just hook up and go


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Not bad at all. Now all you need to figure out is how to put a lazy-boy on an elevated swivel.... Ha!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Lundy,very nice!
Maybe one of these days if I still have a tag left,I can test one of them out during late muzzleloader season!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to frown on hunting from a blind such as these but as I have passed my prime over 15 years ago I have lost my desire to sit out in the rain and cold all day, now I simply hunt in more favorable conditions or don't hunt that particular day(s). As kim stated, the satisfaction of the hunt is the total hunt, not just the collection of game. Hope someday to assist a great friend in constructing some blinds like these and spend some time in total comfort. 
Nice blinds Kim and the territory looks super.


----------

